# Air con question on a t32 x trail / rogue



## redavenger (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey guys 

Question. This is for anyone that has a t32 xtrail / rogue with the manual air conditioning setup (not automatic)

Can you tell me does your air con, when turned on turn, does the compressor turn on and off regularly when the car is idling at the lights for example. 
You will notice it by the idle speed going up from 650 to about 750rpm. 
Or on your cars does the compressor run constantly and the idle stays around 750. 

I know some other brands of cars even if they have manual air con the compressor turns on and off. and my previous 2006 honda crv used to do that. 
Because I swear in the past I may have noticed that the compressor turns on and off and the idle goes up and down. 
But in the last week all I notice is that when the air con is on the idle doesn't drop down. 
So is that the same for others in the forum?

i also did go through the nissan rogue service manual and couldnt determine if the car is setup to turn the compressor on and off regularly.


----------

